# Atomic Buffalo Turds - 1st dish with the new Bradley



## beemrider (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi folks. I'm new to this forum and as I said in my intro post, I  got a new Bradley digital to replace my defective old one.  To break it in and to initiate the new season, tonite it did tried some ABTs and smoked hot dogs. Both were awesome.  The only pics I have are of the ABTs. 

Not really sure why they call them turds.  These look yummy before they go into the smoker:












image.jpg



__ beemrider
__ Apr 23, 2013






Now I know why they call them turds but my are they tasty:












image.jpg



__ beemrider
__ Apr 23, 2013






Looking forward to ribs next week.


----------



## seenred (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks great!  Very nicely done...we love ABTs...

Red


----------



## themule69 (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to the group the ABT's
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick (Apr 24, 2013)

very nice and


----------

